# How do you react to a sting



## MOMATT (May 14, 2010)

This is my third year with bees. They don't mess with me much. I go down and watch them every day sit right by the entrance and watch them land. They leave me alone. Even when I get in the hive they rarely bounce my veil. I've been stung twice in three years.

Yesterday I was looking for a nice frame of brood to give to a package I installed last week. They did not like me in the brood deeps. I went back down to change the entrance reducer and they were all over me. Took one sting under my arm inside of bicep. Barely hurt at all, today I have an itchy red hot patch all around the sting the size of a softball. It's only slightly raised. Does this mean I am allergic? There was very little pain. Last year I got one on the back of the hand that didn't hurt either and I don't remember it swelling much or itching.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

You may be mildly allergic to that sting. 
I've never had a reaction to bee stings......until last month...I took a sting to the head, and within 2 hours I was covered in hives and beet red. My breathing was never affected. My wife gave me some prednezsone (sp) and we went to the hospital where they gave me benedryl, more pred, and some other over the counter heartburn med that has antihisamine in it. All through IV. I haven't been stung since but am kind of looking forward to it to see if I react again. I think because my seasonal allergies were in high gear plus I was stung a few days before that my immune system was on overload, we'll see. I always cary epipens, liquid benedryl in my bee box.

So I would ask your family doctor and he/she will get you a script for epi-pens as well. The doc told me the benedryl is the key though.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

You may react differently in various parts of your body. It also depends on how much venom made it into your skin. What people don't think off that there is a primary and a secondary reaction. The primary is the first thing you see when you get stung and covers the first 3 hours. The secondary happens hours later and it can stay for days. The secondary reaction can be from a mild itch to a massive red mark looking like a dinner plate and burning or itching badly. This still does not mean that you are allergic. My husband got stung several times last year. He had a sting on the belly that looked like a dinner plate. Later that year he got stung in the calf and nothing happened. This year he got stung into the thigh and only a 2 inch red spot happened. I would not be to concerned about being allergic, unless you have other signs like tingling in the lips, shortness of breath, or drop in blood pressure. Any of these signs you should never dismiss and see a doctor about asap. I would suggest to see an allergist, if you want to make sure. The only issue is that their test is like getting stung by 5 bees, and it hard to make conclusions from that as to how you will react to more stings. Be careful with epi pens, they are per prescription for a reason. 5% of the population will overreact to adrenalin (the active ingredient in the pen) and can die because of the pen. I'm one of those to cannot take an epi. Never use an epi pen on someone who has heart rythm issues, because there is a very high chance that they will go into cardiac arrest. I would not get an epi pen, if you know that medical help is available within 20 minutes. All ambulances have this medication on board. We have a medic in our bee club and he said in his 30 years of being on an ambulance he only had to use it twice. He said they give oxygen and monitor blood pressure and that seems to do the trick most of the time. He said it is more important to understand what you are looking for then to just give the shot. To many risk factors with the shot.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends on where the sting is. Sometimes just a small welt like a skeeter sting and sometimes alittle more to moderate swelling. Jim


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

There is suppose to be a reaction, that is the whole purpose of the venom, but if the reaction becomes systemic (swelling beyond the location of the sting, hives, difficulty breathing) seek medical help immediately.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Got one on the rump last night, had a clothing malfunction, I guess. just a small itchy welt now. It is true what you all say about getting into the hive after dark, I guess I was bear to them


----------



## mjfish1975 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just took one to the cheek. Normally the bees don't bother me I too can sit next to the hives and watch but this morning they swarmed and before that I lifted up the honey supers to give them a top entrance. Went down to see if they were using it and out of the blue sudden pain on my cheek. Must still be grumpy from the swarming and all this new space to protect. Just some mild irritation and slight swelling (got the stinger out pretty quick).


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

I usually cuss. Then it swells a little.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I went thru a yard making splits yesterday. I have poor protective gear. When my chintzy alexander veil shifts on my head, I get stung on the back of my neck and head thru the screen or when I seat it wet the cottom top. I don't wear gloves, but i have neuropathy in my hands anyway. Well, not perfect neuropathy. When they find a spot with working nerves it makes me say Goodness Gracious Sakes ALIVE! I quote. I suppose I incidentally got fifty stings yesterday. The underside of my left wrist is a little puffy--it's all a long way from a sucking chest wound and the heart. Allergies to AM is very very rare after all.


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

I usually do a little dance while scraping the stinger out, then my wife makes fun of me, and my ego gets a little bruised. inch:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

How do I react to a sting?

I get stung regularly. Most often just inside one or the other nostril - it burns like heck for 20-30 seconds, and sometimes my eyes water for a little bit and I sneeze a couple of times. Everywhere else it just burns like heck for 20-30 seconds, then goes away, nothing else happens. I get lots of stings on my fingers, ones on the tips frequently form tiny little subcutaneous hematomas (blood blisters).


----------



## billk (Apr 10, 2012)

Yea, I do not like getting stung.
So, when I am stung (happens about a dozen times a year) my first reaction is some strong obscenities. After my verbal tirade, the stung area on my body usually turns red and is sore for an hour or two. After that I usually have no more physical or emotional reaction from the sting.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Got stung on the inside of my nose today. Serves me right for checking the bees in the rain. But it didnt react that bad, normally when I get stung on the fingers or arms, they swell up. Lucky for me this didnt.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I react the less to face stings and more to hand stings.


----------



## Shazam (Mar 1, 2010)

Well swelling is variable, but not bad. I got one particular earlier in the year and had a raised half dollar sized welt that was a bit of a skin allergy in look, but that's as bad as it's been. Often I'll see a small white dot the day after that almost looks like a whitehead at the point of the sting. I've tested and doesn't seem to be and goes away soon itself.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Paper wasps and bee stings hurt a wee bit for a few minutes. The swelling and redness is minimum (nickel size or smaller) and is gone the next day. Stings are not a problem for me. I was only stung on three occassions last year, but one of the times I received 12 stings, still no problem. I'm a natural beekeeper, if only my bees would produce honey.


----------



## beemerry (Feb 27, 2009)

I normally only have a sharp burn for a few minutes. Sometimes, if I am stung in a muscle,the muscle is sore for a day. Multiple stings (over 25) make me ill and lethargic the next day. That has happened to me twice.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a 4 pound swarm drop on my head, took 70+ to the left arm and about 25 to the left hand, a few in my neck and face and 2 on my right arm. I didnt even swell, but it hurt until the next day. I had to throw up twice that night  they only hurt for 20-30 seconds and I hope I stay that way. Stings near my eye or on my scalp usually raise a small welt that goes away soon after.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

For me it depends on location as well. 

Got stung multiple times in the ankles while removing a second deep and even the stings didnt hurt that much and no swelling or anything at all from them.

Got stung in the belly while catching a swarm, it was a bee that got caught in a bad spot, very little swelling and a little itching for a couple days.

Last year I was stung in the hands and while my left hand burned for a bit and then went away, my right hand burned and swelled up like a catchers mit and stayed that way for a couple days, that sucked.

I have never been stung in the face and take precautions to avoid it by wearing my veil all the time. I also wear gloves all the time now as well, wether they are goat skin or latex.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

rwurster said:


> I had a 4 pound swarm drop on my head, took 70+ to the left arm and about 25 to the left hand, a few in my neck and face and 2 on my right arm.


That there is a bad day!! Wow!!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I prefer to keep my venom titer up. I get stung year round, I go to my hives weekly in the winter grab a bee and sting my arm. This way my body stays used to the venom. In the summer, my clumsiness ensures I get stung!
The result is that I don't swell up anymore, pain is a 2-3 minute intense burn and then it's over.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

The first time I got stung my hand swelled up like twice normal size, since then I get 15-20 stings when doing inspections gloveless and don't have any reaction at all. I hate the ear stings from those darn houdini bees that figure out how to get inside the veil. I always go running to the wife to get the stinger out and all she wants to do is run away since I usually have a stragler or two clinging to me. Tim


----------



## Jeremy_K (May 17, 2011)

I got "reverse kissed" by one of my girls about a month ago and after flicking the sting outta my cheek the pain lingered for 2 hours after and the next two days it itched.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually I can't find the sting five minutes later... but sometimes they swell up badly for several days. I've only had that reaction twice in the last five years or so but one of them was a month ago. I got several stings the same day and only one reacted at all and it was miserable enough to keep me awake at night...

All stings are not created equal...


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Ibuprofen: have read about some research indicating it may cause allergic reactions to bee stings to intensify. Might bee worth checking out.

Modification of reaction due to other drugs.

Some beekeepers are reporting bad reactions to bee stings when they have taken pain killers or anti-inflammatory drugs.

The drugs may reverse their immunity to bee stings. Such drugs include:-

IBUPROFEN, FENOPROFEN, NAPROXEN, KETOPROFEN, SULINDAC, PIROXICAM, SUPROFED AND TOLMETIN.

It has been recently reported that people who considered that they had an immunity to bee stings... Suffered much increased reactions to bee and wasp stings after taking a non steroidal anti-inflammatory drug. Beekeepers are advised to stay away from ADVID and TYLENOL and over the counter pain killers in general. If any pain relief is required... Then take only ASPIRIN. http://www.drhull.com/EncyMaster/B/beestings.html 1I have been informed recently of possible re-activation of bee-sting allergy (with potentially severe symptoms) by ibuprofen and other non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (as well as other medications not used in childhood). It might be wise to stick with acetaminophen for pain relief.
http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/profs/PUa...e.htm#sections


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

Great topic, in fact why I logged in today.

My stings are getting worse and worse. Swelling and itching on sight. Always wrist and hands. 

Afterwards iam tired all day and my eye lids like tingle and stuff and start hanging low. 

Is it turn after so long you can then have a very bad reaction?
Is there a warning point so you know the next few could be it?

Thought epi pen was the life raft for all this till reading this post

And the 4 lb swarm on the head story still has me shivering in my boots


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

Did you folks ever hear of bee suits and gloves?


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

woodedareas said:


> Did you folks ever hear of bee suits and gloves?


wear jacket with hood, can't feel with gloves and kill so many bees with gloves and still get stung so why bother


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

If you were allergic enough to worry about you would know it.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

woodedareas said:


> Did you folks ever hear of bee suits and gloves?


Please elaborate and tell us more about this novel idea. Seriously, the most stings I have received was when I wanted to peek into a hive. I lifted the top cover and the inner cover and had my look. Then I dropped the inner cover on top of the beehive and those girls went ballistic. I had done that same thing many times with never even a head bump, but the dropped inner cover was a bad booboo. And, yes, I have received extensive safety training for decades. I guess it's a good thing that I am at the twilight of my career. 

The above quote is humorous.

In the past two or so years, something has happened to my left thumb and pointer finger. There are rare times when the tingle and release anything that is held between them. The inner cover story above was the results of such a time. As they say, old age isn't for sissies.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

When I get stung inside the forearm, upper calf or similar fleshy area it swells to an area about the of a mason jar lid then leaves me with what looks like a pimple a few days later. Last week we took my son to the ER after getting stung on top of his head.

Great thread - thanks.


----------



## lissa (May 3, 2012)

I just got my first hive last year and expanded to a second this year. Got my first stings this year. Three in all, about one week apart from eachother. Once while working the new hive (on top of foot) and once when just lifting the top and inner cover for a quick peek (on neck) and then once when just observing from a distance (upper arm). Each time it feels like a little prick and then burns for just a few seconds. When I go to put something on it and press down on it I feel a more intense burn, probably pushing the poison in further. Then the next day it swells, turns red, and itches terribly for about 3 days or more. If stung on a muscle then my muscle will become a little sore too.
I don't mind being stung, it's the swelling and the itching I have a problem with. One of my stings was on the neck and so it was visible. A little embarrasing. 

So my question is...what does everyone put on a bee sting and is there something that can prevent it from swelling and itching? 

I read to try using an antihistimine, which I've done, putting tobacco on it, which I also tried, and using a baking soda paste to draw out some of the poison, which I have also tried...but the end result is the same. Still swells, turns red, itches, and feels hot. These are normal reactions as far as I'm concerned but would like to know how to treat it.


----------



## dtinberg (Jan 26, 2009)

got stung last week in the eye... it swelled shut after about 5 hours but the swelling began to subside overnight. I didn't do anything for 5 hours (probably a mistake) but I was in the garden with a tiller and wanted to finish. Ice and benadryl seem to do the trick. But I will say that stings to the face seem to react more than nearly anywhere else on my body. I have been stung about a dozen times in the face and neck this season and the reaction does seem to be getting worse. 

I am a little more diligent these days with the veil and gloves. BTW I don't have any problem with killing bees while wearing gloves. It is just a variable I take into consideration. But I use a frame puller usually.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I just check one of my hives that were getting alittle testy,I thought maybe I had a queen problem. So I went in as usual with out any gloves. I soon found the queen but had taken about two hits, one on the belly and one on the middle finger of my left hand. I noticed that I had a good queen so I figured I would check the rest of the hive for any other problems and that is when the trumpet sounded charge. They were lined up on the inside top of the frames like F-4's on the deck of an aircraft carrier. My hand was above them about 2 feet and I was reaching for the smoker to give them alittle puff when they charged. I got stung 5 times on the hands. I went and put on my gloves and finished the inspection. All the stings hurt for about 1-2 minutes and never swelled to any extent, but the words I uttered made my wife shutter and cover my son's ears. Stings effect different people different ways, any sting (as was posted earlier) that has any unusual reaction should be watched closely. I had a friend that had kept bees for about 30 years and never had a reaction and one day he got stung and went into severe anaphylactic shock, prompt medical attention saved him. I usually take a dose of Benedryl as soon as I can after the sting.


----------



## TrvVn5 (May 2, 2012)

For me it depends on where I get stung. I got stung on the calf once and it did nothing. It barely got itchy and didn't swell at all and all the symptoms had passed within a couple of hours. Got stung on the cheek once and that swelled my eye shut and it burnt and itched for days.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MOMATT said:


> This is my third year with bees. They don't mess with me much. I go down and watch them every day sit right by the entrance and watch them land. They leave me alone. Even when I get in the hive they rarely bounce my veil. I've been stung twice in three years.
> 
> Yesterday I was looking for a nice frame of brood to give to a package I installed last week. They did not like me in the brood deeps. I went back down to change the entrance reducer and they were all over me. Took one sting under my arm inside of bicep. Barely hurt at all, today I have an itchy red hot patch all around the sting the size of a softball. It's only slightly raised. Does this mean I am allergic? There was very little pain. Last year I got one on the back of the hand that didn't hurt either and I don't remember it swelling much or itching.


My first reaction to being stung is to scrape the stinger off of where the bee planted it. Did you do that? You should have.

What you experienced doesn't sound nunuaual. Especially since you hardly ever get stung. Different parts of ones' body will exhibit different reactions. It may have something to do w/ soft tissue, subcuetanteous fat, muscle, etc.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

woodedareas said:


> Did you folks ever hear of bee suits and gloves?


*Apparently not.............

*


> got stung last week in the eye... it swelled shut after about 5 hours but the swelling began to subside overnight.





> Got stung on the cheek once and that swelled my eye shut and it burnt and itched for days.





> But I will say that stings to the face seem to react more than nearly anywhere else on my body. I have been stung about a dozen times in the face and neck this season and the reaction does seem to be getting worse.





> Last week we took my son to the ER after getting stung on top of his head.





> I took a sting to the head, and within 2 hours I was covered in hives and beet red.





> Just took one to the cheek.





> I get stung regularly. Most often just inside one or the other nostril





> Got stung on the inside of my nose today.





> I had a 4 pound swarm drop on my head


I think we all can agree that gloves and a full beesuit are optional. But come on, no vail?! :no: Please dont anyone take this as in insult (it is meant only as a safety precaution), but not wearing a vail is not the smartest thing to do. Just think what would happen if you took one in the eye, or even very close to it. It's beyond me why anyone would take such a risk.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Right you are Nabber, but involuntary eye lid muscles are faster than a bee, in my experience and from what I have heard.

Beekeepers need to use their head, their smoker, and listen to the bees. They will tell you by their actions what you can get away with as far as protective clothing goes.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

It depends on where, and how long the stinger is in before I can remove it. If its in the finger or thumb it usually just burns for a few seconds and then itches for a while and then nothing to complain about other than being a bit sore for the rest of the day. If its on the palm of my hand its about the same as my fingers but if its on the back of my hand it usually swells up a bit and is sore for the day, next day it is not sore but still a bit swollen. Other places dont get much of a reaction unless its next to a joint. I got sung on the knee cap once and I could not believe how sore my joint was for the rest of the day. The worst reaction I have had on the face was a little swelling about the size of a nickle around and maybe a 1/4 inch thick in the center pushing out. I have been stung on the forehead, and checks and I usually only get a nice burning and then itching sensation and thats it. I dont wear gloves very often now unless a colony is getting huffy or I am going to shake a colony out and I think they might get tense. Point is I get stunk on the fingers, hands and wrist a couple times a week or more now but I really seem to be getting quite immune to the stings. I still swell a little if they get me on the back side of my hand, I dont know what it is about this area.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Seems every time I get stung, it gets worse. First time I got stung was on my finger. Bit of swelling, no problem. Next couple of stings, seemed to get worse. A month or so ago I got stung on my thumb and the under side of my forearm all the way to me elbow swelled up red. I got stung on the Tragus of my left ear Saturday got some swelling at the sting and down my jaw bone and neck and the underside of my right wrist broke out in hives. 

Took some Benadryl, which I may or may not should had done since I had 2 or 3 beers in me. That knocked me out for 2.5 hours.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> involuntary eye lid muscles are faster than a bee,


I would still hate to get stung on the eyelid, or the bags under my eyes. I could imagine looking like a cyclops for a week or more.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know, but it isn't that bad. Wasn't for me anyway. The worst part was getting the stinger out. It's kinda hard to look at an eyelid w/ the eye closed. Plus droopy eye syndrome.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Ive had them fly right at and hit me in the eye. Blink reflex is faster than they can plant the sting.


----------



## Kristen beck (May 1, 2012)

Funny thing about stings, you just never know how your body will respond. My husband has been around bees since he was little. Last august he took a little sting to the hand, 10 minutes later i was screaming through traffic in route to the E.R. He was having an aniphilactic(?) reaction. His lips were swolen, he felt sick he had hives all over his body and he was fire red, even the whites of his eyes. It was terrifying to say the least. He has been stung twice since then with no reaction accept an itchy palm. We carry epi pens everywhere, they are in every car and drawer in the house. I got stung next to my tear duct last summer and nothing for 2 days. Day 3 i woke up with my eyebrow area and my nose so swollen i looked like a klingon. it took 2 more days for the swelling to go down, i looked lovely! The best thing is to just keep an epi pen around when you have bees, most physicians will give you an rx for it if they know you are a beekeeper.

Kris
Medford, Oregon


----------



## Kristen beck (May 1, 2012)

My verbal reactions are always the same : Son of a peach! and i walk about 15 feet away so the bananna smell doesn't insight a small riot!


----------



## lenny bee (Oct 29, 2010)

How you remove the stinger ,will make a differance . After a honybee stings, the stinger and venom sack is left in place,and the bee flys off to die. When removeing stinger donot grab by the white sack, that will only inject more bee venom. Bees sting on an angle and so scrapping side ways with a card or your hive tool will work better than grabbing at it, it only makes it worse.


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

John C that sounds like a pattern of increasing sting reactions, and with the hives on your hand from an ear sting it is getting to the point that would be classified as "allergic." I had that happen last year and eventually had about 50% of my body covered in hives before I was diagnosed as allergic and treated with allergy shots. I would get an epi-pen now in case your next reaction is worse in the life-threatening sense.

This year having completed the desensitization I'm stinging myself weekly and seeing steadily decreasing reactions, to the point that it still swells a bit but doesn't really bother me.

Desensitization is just a series of bee venom injections of increasing dosage, starting at around 1/10000 of a sting and doubling weekly. If you are not allergic but have a pattern of increasing reactions, you could try desensitizing yourself. First get an epi-pen in case you do develop a full-blown allergic reaction. Then start by pulling a fresh stinger out of your glove, suit, etc., and stick it in your skin. It will have very little venom left but should still sting. Do that weekly for a few weeks, then move to a real bee but scrape the stinger off immediately. Gradually leave the stinger in longer until you can leave it in for five minutes and still have a minimal reaction. There is pretty solid medical evidence that frequent (weekly to monthly) stings decrease the tendency toward allergy and decrease the severity of sting reactions, due to an increase in the ratio of good (IgG) to bad (IgE) bee venom antibodies.

Mark


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Luterra said:


> Desensitization is just a series of bee venom injections of increasing dosage, starting at around 1/10000 of a sting and doubling weekly. If you are not allergic but have a pattern of increasing reactions, you could try desensitizing yourself. First get an epi-pen in case you do develop a full-blown allergic reaction. Then start by pulling a fresh stinger out of your glove, suit, etc., and stick it in your skin.


Umm... if one had a problem with bee stings, I would recommend going to a medical doctor (allergist) and forego any attempt at DIY desensitization. :no: It's kinda hard to meter out 1/0000 of a sting using household equipment.


----------



## timbo501 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have different reactions every time I get stung. They range from just the initial pain and nothing else to slight swelling that spreads a couple inches from the sting site and is sore for a day or two. I have found that I react less to Italian stings than I do from other breeds. But that could just be my imagination, i haven't heard anything else that would prove that to be true or not.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Bees seem to know when I am up tight and get that way themselves. Generally I just drop it and calm down and they do to. I have squeezed one on occasion and got stung. Sometimes one or two will just be very upset, I just back off and let them cool off. Always worry that I will slap myself in the face with a hive tool or such. I don't swell up much but jump and dance a bit. I try not to go past where they will let me or faster than they allow. Funny how my son-in-law can be standing back watching and get hit. He swells up for days.


----------



## timbo501 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh and I always carry a EpiPen with me just in case something crazy happens or my ole lady gets stung badly cause she swells up instantly when she gets stung. I just told my doctor I was a beekeeper and he wrote me a prescription for one just in case.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> They were lined up on the inside top of the frames like F-4's on the deck of an aircraft carrier.


A sure sign they are ready for a fight and are not distracted by anything, giving you their full attention... :lpf:


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> Umm... if one had a problem with bee stings, I would recommend going to a medical doctor (allergist) and forego any attempt at DIY desensitization. :no: It's kinda hard to meter out 1/0000 of a sting using household equipment.


Note that I only suggested DIY desensitization for folks without bee allergies. Starting with tiny dosages is necessary in cases of severe allergy but when the only consequence is pain there is no real need to be precise. Uncomfortable as it sounds, one solution to painful sting reactions is to get stung more often, with "more often" in this context being on the order of once a week. It works (usually) for the same reason that allergy shots (usually) work. Irregular exposure can generate IgE antibodies, which tell the body "foreign proteins present, must be an infection, time to fight it!" Regular, frequent exposure generates IgG antibodies which signal "oh here comes the bee venom again, nothing to worry about." Some of the IgGs even bind directly to the IgEs and inhibit them. The end result is less painful sting reactions.

Of course we are dealing with the human immune system for which no rules always apply. I'm sure there are some people who could be stung weekly for years and still swell every time.

Mark


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

lissa said:


> I read to try using an antihistimine, which I've done, putting tobacco on it, which I also tried, and using a baking soda paste to draw out some of the poison, which I have also tried...but the end result is the same. Still swells, turns red, itches, and feels hot. These are normal reactions as far as I'm concerned but would like to know how to treat it.


My wife puts a dab of honey on everything. BTW her name is Lesa.


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

glad to see I am not the only one that will do a drive by and have to lift the top to look in. 99% of the time no issue but once in a while all heck breaks loose, best is when you have to run off and leave your truck behind.

I have nice bees, had one hive you could not drive by with in 40 feet they would attack, nature took care of them and they died


----------



## TrvVn5 (May 2, 2012)

Kristen beck said:


> Funny thing about stings, you just never know how your body will respond. My husband has been around bees since he was little. Last august he took a little sting to the hand, 10 minutes later i was screaming through traffic in route to the E.R. He was having an aniphilactic(?) reaction. His lips were swolen, he felt sick he had hives all over his body and he was fire red, even the whites of his eyes. It was terrifying to say the least. He has been stung twice since then with no reaction accept an itchy palm. We carry epi pens everywhere, they are in every car and drawer in the house. I got stung next to my tear duct last summer and nothing for 2 days. Day 3 i woke up with my eyebrow area and my nose so swollen i looked like a klingon. it took 2 more days for the swelling to go down, i looked lovely! The best thing is to just keep an epi pen around when you have bees, most physicians will give you an rx for it if they know you are a beekeeper.
> 
> Kris
> Medford, Oregon



I work in healthcare and I understand that allergic reactions can be a progressive thing. People may have an allergy that they were unaware of and it may take a few stings for it to get worse with each sting. For this reason I have 2 Epipens in my kit in case anything happens to me or anyone I'm near the hive with. Better to be careful than to end up dead in the yard.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Luterra said:


> It works (usually) for the same reason that allergy shots (usually) work. Irregular exposure can generate IgE antibodies, which tell the body "foreign proteins present, must be an infection, time to fight it!" Regular, frequent exposure generates IgG antibodies which signal "oh here comes the bee venom again, nothing to worry about." Some of the IgGs even bind directly to the IgEs and inhibit them.
> 
> Of course we are dealing with the human immune system for which no rules always apply. I'm sure there are some people who could be stung weekly for years and still swell every time.
> 
> Mark


Yes I understand your argument, but then there is also the progressive side of allergen exposure that indicates multiple exposures lead to worsening effects that can lead to full-blown anaphylaxis shock. *With uncontrolled DYI treatments*, the imune system can back-fire and develop too much of a good thing, as in "oh here comes the bee venom again, nothing to worry about but let's respond with a full blown nuclear attack, at the expense of the body that we are trying to defend".

From Medline: "_Although first-time exposure may only produce a mild reaction, repeated exposures may lead to more serious reactions. Once a person has had an exposure or an allergic reaction (is sensitized), even a very limited exposure to a very small amount of allergen can trigger a severe reaction_."

Either way, I would recommend professional treatment, especially in a public internet forum......


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> Either way, I would recommend professional treatment, especially in a public internet forum......


That is probably the right thing to do. However, most doctors won't consider "professional treatment" (i.e. desensitization shots) unless you have a history of allergic response. Based on a fairly thorough review of scientific literature relating to bee allergy and sting response, I'm convinced that there are two ways to minimize both painful swelling and the potential for allergy development:
1. Never get stung.
2. Get stung really often (~weekly, with no more than a month between stings).

As #1 didn't work for me, I'm trying #2 and have had good success so far.

I'd be interested to hear from any beekeepers who are stung very often but still have painful swelling in response to each sting, or who developed an allergy after years of weekly-to-monthly stings. If there are lots of folks out there that fit this description, I might have to reconsider my theory.

Mark


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

NasalSponge said:


> A sure sign they are ready for a fight and are not distracted by anything, giving you their full attention... :lpf:


NasalSponge, You got that right,,,When they do that they are past the "ON THE MARK, GET SET" they are just waiting for the "GO".

I think I got it figured out what's gotten them all ticked off, I think something at night is pestering them. I have a 5 gallon bucket with water in it about 10 feet from them, I placed a blue handtowel across one side of the bucket and laid the rest of it inside the bucket to wick up the water so they could drink and not drown. They use it alot. Several mornings I have gone to my truck to go to work and noticed that the towel has been pulled out of the bucket and was laying beside it. What ever it is has gotten them *REALLY*,* REALLY* TICKED OFF. I'm going to set up a trail camera and see if I can tell what it is and then set a trap for it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Luterra said:


> That is probably the right thing to do. However, most doctors won't consider "professional treatment" (i.e. desensitization shots) unless you have a history of allergic response.


That's not what I have found to be the case. Any doctor will test you for allergies and will be more than happy to provide professional desensitizing treatment.




Luterra said:


> Based on a fairly thorough review of scientific literature relating to bee allergy and sting response, I'm convinced that there are two ways to minimize both painful swelling and the potential for allergy development:
> 
> 1. Never get stung.
> 2. Get stung really often (~weekly, with no more than a month between stings).


In your thorough review of the scientific literature you overlooked option #3 – receiving desensitization shots from an allergy clinic. 




Luterra said:


> I'd be interested to hear from any beekeepers who are stung very often but still have painful swelling in response to each sting, or who developed an allergy after years of weekly-to-monthly stings. If there are lots of folks out there that fit this description, I might have to reconsider my theory.


I think you will find that very few people develop severe allergies after years of weekly-to-monthly stings and you will get plenty anecdotal accounts supporting this. And I am sure you will use the information support your theory to try and prove me wrong. 

But that wasn’t my point. All I am saying is that the threat is still there, however low it may be, and it is well-documented in the field of immunology.

Again, I recommend leaving the desensitizing to the professionals. You can do as you please. It’s your life.


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

Somehow all of my posts on topics regarding sting reactions and bee allergies turn into arguments with someone or other. And the more I try to concede the others' points while still making a small point of my own, the more defensive those other someones become...

Yes, any doctor will test you for allergies and prescribe desensitization if you test positive. If you test negative they won't do anything. I'm not somehow suggesting that allergic people should try to desensitize themselves. All I am saying is that evidence suggests (and many lifelong beekeepers will concur) that getting stung every week or so really decreases sting reactions. 

It would be great if clinics offered desensitization as an option for beginning beekeepers or for people who experience large local sting reactions, as it hurts a lot less when the venom is injected beneath the skin and the dosage is precisely controlled for optimum effect. But that generally isn't an option, and even if it were it would be cost-prohibitive. 

If I were to start over with beekeeping, I would make sure I got a sting a week for the first year, to build up the good antibodies before the bad ones have a chance to accumulate. I don't actually know if that would work; testing it would require examining two groups of beginning beekeepers, one of which is stung only accidentally and the other of which is stung weekly. Based on immunological principles it would probably work, but then again it might not.


----------



## zenbeekeeper (May 1, 2012)

My goal is to not get stung! I always use a full suit and never go into the hive with out it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Luterra said:


> Somehow all of my posts on topics regarding sting reactions and bee allergies turn into arguments with someone or other. And the more I try to concede the others' points while still making a small point of my own, the more defensive those other someones become...


OK not trying to argue (too much) here, but in post #47, you clearly stated that you had a pattern of increasing sting reactions, were eventually diagnosed as being allergic, and then were treated with allergy shots (presumably by a medical professional):


> John C, that sounds like a pattern of increasing sting reactions, and with the hives on your hand from an ear sting it is getting to the point that would be classified as "allergic." _I had that happen last year and eventually had about 50% of my body covered in hives before I was diagnosed as allergic and treated with allergy shots._


Your own experience has proven that a pattern of increasing reactions can lead to a full-blown allergy. Your comment about John C’s reaction reinforces this to the point that you feel that you are able to diagnose others. 

Why would you go on to recommend DIY desensitization, after you yourself went to an allergy clinic for desensitization treatment instead??:


> If you are not allergic but have a pattern of increasing reactions, you could try desensitizing yourself.


And again, you confirm that you can have a full-blown allergic reaction from DIY desensitization, hence the Epi-pen recommendation: 


> First get an epi-pen in case you do develop a full-blown allergic reaction. Then start by pulling a fresh stinger out of your glove, suit, etc., and stick it in your skin.


So we really are not arguing and both agree that if you are not allergic, but have a pattern of increasing reactions, you _can_ become allergic. That is why I do not recommend DIY treatment in these cases. 

In one of your last posts you make up a completely arbitrary sting frequency and duration that you claim may help. Obviously whatever sting frequency that you received that caused your allergy in the first place didn’t work. What makes you think that 1 sting per week for one year is a good regimen? What happen to starting with the 1/10000 of a dose concept that you talked about earlier? Are you again recommending DIY treatment with no data to back your theory up, especially when you say that it would require testing and you cast more doubt on your own theory (in bold below)? Or are you starting to back pedal just a little bit?: 


> If I were to start over with beekeeping, I would make sure I got a sting a week for the first year, to build up the good antibodies before the bad ones have a chance to accumulate. *I don't actually know if that would work*; testing it would require examining two groups of beginning beekeepers, one of which is stung only accidentally and the other of which is stung weekly. *Based on immunological principles it would probably work, but then again it might not*.


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

There are many things we don't know. I probably shouldn't have recommended self-desensitization to someone with increasing (but still non-allergic) sting reactions, even though that is what I would do myself. Last year I was stung three times over five months and developed an allergy. I can't say if I would have developed an allergy if I had been stung weekly from the get-go, but based on what I have read since I believe my allergy (and resultant $600 medical costs that would have been $2000 without insurance) would likely have been avoided with more frequent stings.

When allergists test for bee allergies, they insist on waiting for at least 3-4 weeks after a sting. The reason for this is that earlier tests often come back negative. This roughly two-week period of "anergy" (absence of allergy) following a sting is part of what allows weekly desensitization shots to work; reduced IgE antibody responses during that time allow large doses to be tolerated, gradually building up IgG antibodies.

In clinical settings the reason for starting with a very low dose is to prevent allergic reaction. If allergic reaction is not a concern, the only reason to start small is to minimize discomfort - hence my suggestion to use a mostly-empty stinger or to scrape it off immediately. 

My overall recommendation still stands: either don't get stung or get stung often. If you are stung regularly but infrequently you have a greater chance of developing both painful reactions and allergic reactions.

Mark


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I will pass on the stings. My son-in-law standing behind me gets those!


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

i dont swell or anything i have taken to stinging my wrist for arthritest and a little burning then nothing got stung over the eye last night and it looked like a misquito bite woke up this morning and nothing


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

I never had a bad reaction to any kind of bee sting in my life until this morning. I had to make a trip to the ER today. Got zapped under my right nostril. Didnt think much of it until about 15 min later when my hands, feet, and groin were itching badly. Then I got hives on the back of my neck. Lip swelled up and I looked like a platypus (sp?). Got an epishot at er and benadryl. My lip is still swelled but other than that am fine now. I was a little concerned because I take a beta-blocker for high blood pressure. Got stung 2 weeks ago on ear and it never even swelled.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

In an earlier post on another thread, a poster stated that a sting of the upper lip or inside the nose might get into the sinus system and spread rapidly. I don't know. I too have been stung on the ear with no after affects. My entomologist son tells me their isn't enough blood circulation in the ear for the toxin to spread. Again, I don't know.


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Had an exciting incident while doing an inspection. A bee somehow entered my veil. Seeing as how I went to the ER last time I was stung I cautiously walked away from the hive then removed the veil. The poor girl was buzzing to get out of the veil, instead of attacking me which I appreciate!


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

Back to original question. When I get stung it usually almost disappears the first day. The second day once I start moving the muscles or area it swells up. Third day it gets just barely itchy, still swollen. Fourth day it's gone.

Took 2 stings to my neck/shoulder area the other day. They never really did anything.


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

In the past I've tolerated stings extremely well, with limited pain, and no reactions after the initial pinch. Had dozens, mostly mild.

It all changed last weekend. Took one on a fingertip, and the pain was blinding. I could hardly see or function for 1 minute. Took 10 minutes for the intense pain to subside to the point I could focus on anything else.

I've taken two more since then, on the fingers, and they've been nearly the same.

I don't know if it's something about the bees that has changed, or something about me.

If this is the new normal for me, I'm going to really have to change how I do things...


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I have given in to the heat and only wear a veil, long sleeve shirt, and no gloves or nitrile gloves. I have gotten so used to the stings they are not really causing me much discomfort any more, not even on the inside of wrist. I cut a thumb over 3/4 off a couple years ago. I got most feeling back and it is super sensitive, I hate getting stung in it, it about makes my eyeballs pop out, but thats about it. Probably give up the long sleeve shirt soon until they start getting grouchy, I hate being hot.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Had 11 stings to the right hand that was fine until 5 days later. I woke up to find my hand swollen like the stay puff mashmallow man! Red colred and hot to beat the band. Went to the doc only to find out I had an infection from all the stings. Meds helped alot after that. Got stung on the forehead by ONE BEE. I looked like an avatar dude after 1 day. I'll nver live that one down. I'm surprised it hasn't gone viral yet. lol
I guess I'm allergic to a degree. Now when I get stung, (very rarely because I wear my protective clothing) I down about half a bottle of benadryl and take the rest of the day off. That stuff is POTENT.


----------

